# Lyft Ping no Sound



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm not able to make the incoming pings to sound when I get them.
I had it until yesterday but I don't know what happened. Looking through the app settings (no option for sounds)) and phone (Android 8.0) settings and I have all media and sounds on.
Let me know if you know the solution
Thanks


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Pit Stop said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not able to make the incoming pings to sound when I get them.
> I had it until yesterday but I don't know what happened. Looking through the app settings (no option for sounds)) and phone (Android 8.0) settings and I have all media and sounds on.
> Let me know if you know the solution
> Thanks


Are you close to earning your top power driver bonus. Most of my ghost pings came when I was on track to earn the top level PDB and were just enough to knock down my acceptance rate, therefore costing me the bonus.


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

I guess you can expect everything from them


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Are you close to earning your top power driver bonus. Most of my ghost pings came when I was on track to earn the top level PDB and were just enough to knock down my acceptance rate, therefore costing me the bonus.


They do tht.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pfffft..... just make sure the "media volume" is up. You probably turned it down in a different app and didn' realize it affected Lyft.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you have a Lyft Amp? Use it to alert you of new pings. My Amp usually lights up before my phone shows any sign that it is about to Ping. It seems the bluetooth connection to the Amp takes priority on the phone so might as well use it to your advantage. 

FYI the Amp now flashes the rear-facing display when you get a new ride request and it easily catches my eye whereas my phone screen never would. I often have my amp sitting on the lower lip of my instrument cluster, pink side facing like normal towards front, so that it's only visible to me so that I can see new pings.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Are you close to earning your top power driver bonus. Most of my ghost pings came when I was on track to earn the top level PDB and were just enough to knock down my acceptance rate, therefore costing me the bonus.


This. I've had this happen to me more than once 



Mista T said:


> Pfffft..... just make sure the "media volume" is up. You probably turned it down in a different app and didn' realize it affected Lyft.


Stop apologizing for them.

Lyft already has a far more omnipotent advocate.

His name is Lucifer.


----------



## Sam222 (Oct 26, 2017)

Happened to me a few times when I really need the rides.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

It happened to me after I turned down my uber volume. I turned uber volume back up and lyft worked again.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Pfffft..... just make sure the "media volume" is up. You probably turned it down in a different app and didn' realize it affected Lyft.


Nope. I have had it happen randomly without touching the phone. Usually when I was chasing a PDB. Silent pings, sometimes they didn't even show up on the sceeen. Next one is fine, without human intervention.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The media volume is one common flaw in the app. The other, which I also found out the hard way, is having too many apps open. I have missed countless Lyft pings because Lyft takes a back sear sometimes to other apps running in the background. Close other apps and the pings come thru in real time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Typically I miss pings while I’m parked & waiting. Same here no sound to notify me via “Bluetooth” or as “phone call”. All I see is missed request message from Lyft.

If I turn off the engine completely or turn key to off position from accessory then I will hear the ping directly from my phone.

Sucks when you’re in the middles of prime time. 

Mean time I get flogged by Lyft via on screen messages, email messages and text messages asking me to take everybdamn ping.


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

I've shut down all other apps on my Lyft phone receive absolutely no pings when they add a rider during a line drive. I have tried a variety of things including removing other apps installed since I last remember it pinging for adds and destination changes. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

RogerKohrman said:


> I've shut down all other apps on my Lyft phone receive absolutely no pings when they add a rider during a line drive. I have tried a variety of things including removing other apps installed since I last remember it pinging for adds and destination changes. Any help would be appreciated


There is no help. Lyft has complete control of the app and they can silence it in whatever situation they choose.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Pit Stop said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not able to make the incoming pings to sound when I get them.
> I had it until yesterday but I don't know what happened. Looking through the app settings (no option for sounds)) and phone (Android 8.0) settings and I have all media and sounds on.
> Let me know if you know the solution
> Thanks


Lyft doesn't use media sounds, they use alarm sounds on Android. Verify you don't have alarms quietly.

I'd recommend going into the help on the driver app and try a ride walk through. When the fake PAX pings you, adjust your alarm volume setting to your liking. You should definitely hear the ping then.


----------



## mariasuber (Nov 16, 2017)

same with me. i missed a rematch in the airport this morning.  happens all the time. i have the ios.


----------



## MissEeee (Jul 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> There is no help. Lyft has complete control of the app and they can silence it in whatever situation they choose.


I don't get audible pings. I have tried many things to fix it but with no luck. It's an Iphone/Waze/google thing. Once, long ago, I changed a setting so Waze and google wouldn not narate the map directions. 
I think it is because of that. Now... if only I could find the setting again! But better no ping and also no map narration.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

MissEeee said:


> I don't get audible pings. I have tried many things to fix it but with no luck. It's an Iphone/Waze/google thing. Once, long ago, I changed a setting so Waze and google wouldn not narate the map directions.
> I think it is because of that. Now... if only I could find the setting again! But better no ping and also no map narration.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-is-my-lyft-app-silent-when-a-ping-comes-thru.43462/


----------

